# Guess this little guy is staying afterall...



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

We took Mr. Wonderful up to a dog show this weekend to meet his new daddy. We've been talking to the guy for 6 months and he's been soooo nice. We've been holding Mr. for this guy for 3 months, which has been a pain. But scheduals just haven't meshed to allow an earlier meeting. Mostly HIS schedual... John would have been happy to take him up and deliver him right to this guys door when he went to get Saleen but he was busy that weekend. 

Anyway we arrived at the show with one noisy out puppy and two standard poodle in tow. We've been there about 5 minutes when Up walks this guy, who I have never met in person before, who proceeds to shoulder my husband out of his way to get down and look at this puppy. No hello, no introduction, no eye contact at all..... I found that a tad odd, maybe it's just me ? We determine that is our guy and try and make introductions. Jazz needed no intro. she decided he was there to pet HER and cuddled right up to him. He gave her this odd look and said, "hey poodle" and then sort of shoved her away. For somebody who's said poodles are his favorite but he just can't deal with the grooming and politics to show one I found that odd too. The guy didn't seem excited to see Mr. Wonderful at all, he didn't smile, and when he picked him up and held him he didn't really look at him. For somebody who's been waiting almost two years for a nice show tibbie and who was soooo excited via phone - he cried when he thought I was going to decide to keep Mr. for myself... I found this a little disturbing. I would have been jumping up and down in his shoes and I'm a kind of shy person. Weird. He was also really kind of rough with him, even just petting him he was being rough. I didn't like how he was handling him at all. He did point out Mr.'s front which isn't the best in the world right this minute, something he was told more than once and shown photos of. It isn't bad, it just isn't the best. You aren't going to get a perfect dog. I told him it wouldn't be an issue in the ring, the dog would finish easily and quickly, which is the truth. His front is correct, it is just a little more bowed than I would like personaly, that are supposed to be bowed though. The guy just didn't act like he was very happy and didn't seem to like Mr. much at all. He kept pointing out that he didnt think Mr. liked him and kept going back to questions about the front. Ironicly all the rest of the time he barely mentioned Mr. or looked at him, he just carried or walked him around. He didn't praise him when Mr. came up to him or when he let his bite be check. Just very strange all around.

He said he wanted to walk around with him and go buy a catolog if that was ok, we said sure.. but I had John kind of follow him because by this point I had a funny feeling. As soon as he was out of earshot I turned to my mother and said "I don't like that guy, Mr. is comming home with us!" momma has ignored my gut feeling about people in the past and has talked me out of them before. I reminded her that every time she had done that we either got the puppy back or something bad happened to it. This was a WONDER PUPPY and he was NOT going anywhere with somebody I wasn't sure about.

After about two hours my mind was made up. This guy wasn't right for this puppy. He treated him like one might expect to see livestock treated and didn't really seem to want to bond with him at all. His personality was the polar opposite of what it has been for the last 6 months. I don't place puppies in show homes often. I don't like the idea of them just being show dogs. They are family memebers! If that family memeber just happens to enjoy showing then so be it, but pets first and foremost. period. This wasn't how this guy was treating Mr. and I can't think it would have been any better once he got him home  

So Mr. Wonderful came back home with us. There are a ton of people who would kill to have him, but I don't know. He might just have to stay here, though John is really against that idea. He doesn't want any more male dogs and he doesn't want any more dog's that shed. John agreed 100% that he couldn't be placed with the guy yesterday, he was very upset at the idea that he might go there. Awwww I think John secretly loves Mr. LoL!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*Pics from Saturday*

Just can't resist posting a couple of photos we took saturday. They aren't very good but LOL I just coudn't for the life of me get all three to look at the camera at the same time ROFL.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What cute dogs! That guys sounded really weird and I'm glad you didn't sent Mr. home with him. Was he pissed?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't blame you for keeping him- who would want
him to go with someone like THAT?!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't blame you for not letting him take Mr. I know just what you mean about the "gut feeling" and listening to it. I have refused people myself due to not liking how they interacted with the pups/parent and that "gut feeling". I am sure you would be worried and fretting over it if you had let that man take Mr. Good luck with finding the right, loving home for him.... if that is what you decide to do...lol.... if your husband gets his way.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

So sorry it didn't work out since you've been waiting so long to send him to his 'forever' home. I would have done the same thing, though. You should trust your instincts.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Good for you for going with your gut feeling. I'm sure you made the right decision. Lucky little Mr. _


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Good for you!!!!! My family use to breed Collies in South-Africa and I can remember just about every person who came to our house for a puppy.... I distinctly remember this one woman. We had a puppy pen where people could go in and choose the puppy they wanted to take home as their forever friend.
This woman came in – she shoved money for a puppy in my mother’s hand... did not go into the pen... let alone pet any of the puppies. She then pointed at a puppy and asked me to put it in the TRUNK of her car!!!!!
I took the money from my mother’s hand and shoved it back in hers and told her – our puppies are no longer for sale!
I was but a teenager! My mother was shocked, but she didn’t utter one word. 
The woman left swearing all the way down our drive way (and probably all the way to the next town!) :mffad:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Good for you PonkiPoodles. You were a teenager with a true heart with a love for fur babies.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks... I've alway loved all animals and I can't stand people who treat them badly!!! Hence why I have the job I have


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Thanks... I've alway loved all animals and I can't stand people who treat them badly!!! Hence why I have the job I have



People never cease to amaze me.... glad that lady didn't get one of your puppies! 


Mr. Wonderful is still firmly planted in our home, BUT it isn't forever. Aside from some personal goals for improving our line with this match, I bred the litter for one specific person to have a puppy. It is the best home in the whole wide world and nobody deserves a healthy puppy more than these people.
I say healthy because that is just the opposite of what they got (and paid more than 2grand for) from a... shall we say shady breeder up north. When the pup turned up with livershunt she refused any type of refund and said to send him back and she would put him to sleep and then they could wait another TWO years for a replacement from her because all the other people on her waiting list were in front of them in line.... That was a big NO as far as what was acceptable to these people. They've shelled out enough cash to put this dog through harvard and bless his little heart he's still kickin and reasonably stable health wise. They know it wont be a long life for him but they are determined that it will be a happy and confortable one. 
The breeder also refused to provide his registration paperworks. I mean gosh, for as much as they paid for him and with as much as they were going to have to spend you would think that they should be allowed to registered him if they wanted to. 

Soooo, when Mr. Wondeful showed up on Ultrasound Wonder and I sent Pippin pictures of his possible new baby brother or sister and they were sooo excited. When Mr. was about a month old though poor pip got sick again and then when he was on his way to being well he had a back injury, the vet said a puppy might not be the best idea just now and the lady's husband agree'ed and said their condo wasn't large enough anyhow. No amount of pestering would change his mind, and believe me I know she bugged the crap out of her husband over this whole condo isn't large enough thing lol. Of course, there was no question where pips health was concerned, so she would have to wait. 

Well pippin has reccently been given the all clear from the vet, and these lovely people have just purchased a home with a nice back yard to live here in fla perminatly,(they were snowbirds before), Whooo. They called a week or so ago to share the news about the house and to say they wanted a top spot on the waiting list for the next available puppy... She was kind of hesitant to ask about the guy in Tenn. and if Mr. was happy in his new home. It was really fun to reply with " Oh I don't know Joy.... he hasn't moved in with you guys yet, but I'm sure he'll be happy when he does though." Total silence at the other end... then she burst into tears and started yelling the good news to her hubsband. Best phone call I've had this year  

It'll take a couple of months for them to close on their house here in Fla. and sell their home up north but once they are moved Joy says he is comming home with her. Until then he can stay here and pester the poodles, who love him. When he does move he'll be less than an hour away so he'll get to come and pester the poodles then too ROFL.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh what a lovely story WP. I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My goodness! That is a wonderful story! I love happy endings and this one sure had one for several people and Mr. _


----------

